# The Statement Cheek



## itsmeg (Jul 31, 2015)

[h=2]*This is your guide to bright, BOLD blushes that make a statement for the Summer!*






[/h]   
  We wanted to switch it up a bit and put down our Ruby Woo and Candy Yum Yum lipsticks for a pop of color on our cheeks instead! We know it's extremely difficult to pull off an intense blush, without looking like a clown or being embarrassed to rock it, so we put together a guide based on your personal style! *Check it out below*







*the trendsetter *(You're the Carrie Bradshaw of your town. You start a new trend, or are the first to now about them) - _purple/lilac  _

_Try Marc Jacobs Shameless Blush in Outspoken or Clinique Cheek Pop in Pansy Pop_






 







*the risk taker* (Think Nicki Minaj. Fearless to try new things, regardless if it's in season or not) - _red_

_Try Tarte Amazonian Clay 12-hr Blush in Natural Beauty or Milani Baked Blush in Bella Rosa_














*the free spirited* (A colorful version of boho. A happy-go-lucky that brings joy to any setting! Your favorite color is bright and bold) - orange

_Try Colourpop Super Shock Cheek in Tongue Tied or Clinique Cheek Pop in Peach Pop_














*the bohemian *(You love earthy colors - you can't leave the house without ankle boots, a floppy hat, and a braid)- peach

_Try Laura Gellar Baked Gelato Vivid Swirl Blush in Cantaloupe or Clinique Cheek Pop in Melon Pop_














*the classical *(You tend to stick with the basic glam essentials - think Jackie O., pearl necklaces, and blazers) - pink

_Try Nars Starscape, Glamorous Chicks Cosmetics Baked Blush in Tulip*, Colourpop Super Shock Cheek in Mochi, or Eddie Funkhouser Ultra Intensity Cheek Color in Peep Show*_













*the playful* (You aren't afraid to mix everything under the sun - florals and strips, lace and leather, camo and plaid) - blushes with hints of shimmer/sheen

_Try Glamorous Chicks Cosmetics Baked Blush in Nectar*, Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector Pressed in Blushed Copper, or MAC Mineralize Blush in Petal Power_











  *Please note that the asterisk indicates that we have received this sample for review purposes. Our reviews are 100% honest and we do not accept money in exchange for our opinions. 









 Which style best suits you? Lets us know below!


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 2, 2015)

Blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess I would be the Bohemian, I love neutral and earthy tones and a natural look. I'm really into light peachy and neutral peach blushes with a matte finish lately.
  I've been wanting to get the Cheek Pop in Melon for months, but we still haven't gotten the shade extension here, so by now I have given up hope that we ever get it.


----------



## katred (Aug 2, 2015)

Hm... I think I'm between options 1 and 2. But I think I could wear almost any of these colours if the mood strikes me.


----------



## Monica (Aug 2, 2015)

I wish I were a Carrie but I think in reality Im a little more Jackie O 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Love the swatches!


----------



## mstiffanynicol (Aug 14, 2015)

I think playful and Carrie suit me most


----------



## vita cooper (Aug 18, 2015)

Risk Taker then Free Spirited


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 20, 2015)

I like them all, but will settle with Boho, since I l ove all things peach!


----------

